# Unterschied CoDeSys - Twin-Cat



## Eckart (1 Juli 2007)

Hallo SPS Gemeinde,

Hat jemenad von euch Erfahrung mit Twin cat von Beckhoff 
und Wago IO/Pro bzw CodeSys ?

Bislang habe ich nur mit S7 und CodeSys programmiert und kann nun ein Projekt bekommen welches mit Twin-cat von Beckhoff realisiert werden soll.
Wie ist der Umstieg zu bewerten? oder gibt es überhaupt riesige Unterschiede?
Twin-Cat und CoDeSys ist doch beides IEC 61131

danke schon mal für eure Rückantworten


----------



## trinitaucher (1 Juli 2007)

Die "Art und Weise" der SPS-Programmierung unterscheidet sich praktisch nicht zwischen CoDeSys und TwinCAT (PLC Control).
Allerdings muss bei CoDeSys (Wago IO Pro) z.B. direkt adressiert werden, wobei man die jeweilige Konfiguration der I/Os und deren Platzierung fürs SPS-Prozessabbild wichtig ist.
Bei TwinCAT muss man sich um die logischen Adressen der I/Os keine Gedanken machen. Die Verknüpfung zur Hardware erfolgt über den "System Manager" u. A. per Drag & Drop.
Der größte Unterschied besteht in dem eigentlichen Laden des SPS-Programms. Diese muss nach dem übersetzten im "System Manager" eingebunden werden, die I/Os verknüpft werden, die Konfiguration dann aktiviert werden und dann muss das Programm in "PLC Control" noch zur Runtime geladen werden.... aber das klingt komplizierter, als es ist.


----------



## zotos (1 Juli 2007)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> ...
> aber das klingt komplizierter, als es ist.



Ich denke auch das wenn man CoDeSys beherrscht TwinCAT kein großes Hexenwerk mehr ist. Die haben zwar an einigen Punkten Gatewayserver usw. eigene Lösungen eingesetzt aber im großen und ganzen scheinen die eben CoDeSys in ihr System integriert zuhaben und die nicht wie 3s nur die Software sondern auch die Hardware liefern haben Beckhoff das schon gut im Griff. 
Also ich an Deiner Stelle hätte keine Angst vor dem Auftrag.


----------



## Kurt (2 Juli 2007)

TwinCat <-> Codesys:
Programmierung - so gut wie null Unterschied, ist ja das Selbe.

I/O Definition und Rundherum:
Bei Codesys 2 ein Graus 
Bei TwinCAT Super

kurt


----------

